# I 5 più Grandi Cantanti di sempre



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2014)

Non più bravi.
Per grande intendo quelle persone che hanno segnato un' epoca, che di loro se ne parla ancora oggi, tutti sanno chi sono ecc.ecc.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Luglio 2014)

comprese le donne ? beh, senza contare la bravura allora direi, in ordine sparso:

elvis
Michael Jackson
john lennon (Beatles)
madonna
kurt Cobain (nirvana).

se invece intendi solo uomini togli madonna e metti jim Morrison. 

più che cantanti sono vere e proprie industrie, delle icone.


----------



## Butcher (31 Luglio 2014)

Freddy Mercury
Kurt Cobain
Micheal Jackson
Elvis Presley
Ray Charles


----------



## diavolo (31 Luglio 2014)

1. Michael Jackson
2. Freddie Mercury
3. Elvis Presley
4. John Lennon
5. James Hetfield


----------



## juventino (31 Luglio 2014)

Elvis Presley
Freddie Mercury
John Lennon
Jim Morrison
Michael Jackson

In ordine sparso. Se ne potrebbero mettere anche altri a mio avviso perché 5 è un numero troppo limitante, ma questi sono quelli che personalmente preferisco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Luglio 2014)

Per quanto riguarda la tecnica.
1) Freddy Mercury
2) Ronnie James Dio
3) Robert Plant 
4) Rob Halford
5) Janis Joplin

Per chi ha segnato le epoche, beh in ordine sparso.
Robert Johnson (uno dei primi chitarristi blues che tra i tanti ha influenzato anche Jimi Hendrix)
Elvis Presley per il rock 'n roll (ma anche Bill Haley)
Jimi Hendrix
John Lennon 
Jim Morrison

Questi penso meriterebbero di essere menzionati anche se ne avrei da dire altri ancora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la tecnica.
> 1) Freddy Mercury
> 2) Robert Plant
> 3) Ronnie James Dio
> ...



Nessuno mette Frank Sinatra?


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette Frank Sinatra?


Io ho messo quelli del genere rock, metal. Se dobbiamo contare tutti i generi non finiamo più xD.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io ho messo quelli del genere rock, metal. Se dobbiamo contare tutti i generi non finiamo più xD.



Lol, vabbè in generale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Luglio 2014)

kurt cobain ?????? ma stiamo scherzando ? .. era un cane a cantare ... hahah miglior cantante o miglior interprete ? 

James Hetfield ???? li ho visti dal vivo 12 volte e James è tutto fuorichè un grande cantante ( mio idolo di infanzia ) 

se facciamo una TOP dei 3 migliori cantanti di sempre Rock sono senza obra di dubbio questi : 

Freddy Mercury
Robert Plant 
Ronnie James Dio

Forse Dio un gradino sopra tutto e tutti .


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> kurt cobain ?????? ma stiamo scherzando ? .. era un cane a cantare ... hahah miglior cantante o miglior interprete ?
> 
> James Hetfield ???? li ho visti dal vivo 12 volte e James è tutto fuorichè un grande cantante ( mio idolo di infanzia )
> 
> ...


Il topic intende cantanti che hanno segnato un epoca, sicuramente Kurt insieme ai Nirvana è stato fondamentale per il Grunge, però nulla a che vedere con band come i Pearl Jam o gli Alice in Chains. E lo dice uno che reputa Kurt Cobain il cantante più sopravvalutato di tutti, ma non per niente, ma da molti viene vista come una leggenda, perchè ad esempio un Sid Vicious non era tanto più intonato, anzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Luglio 2014)

perchè non vedo scritto Stevie Wonder?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> kurt cobain ?????? ma stiamo scherzando ? .. era un cane a cantare ... hahah miglior cantante o miglior interprete ?
> 
> James Hetfield ???? li ho visti dal vivo 12 volte e James è tutto fuorichè un grande cantante ( mio idolo di infanzia )
> 
> ...



ma l'hai letto il primo post ? lui chiede espressamente non i più bravi, ma quelli che hanno segnato un'epoca, quelli diventati icone, conosciuti da tutti, anche dai profani. 

lo so anche io che Cobain o madonna non hanno voce, se no mica li segnavo, ma sono conosciuti da tutti a livello mondiale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Elvis Presley
> Freddie Mercury
> John Lennon
> Jim Morrison
> ...



Nel senso della notorietà sono assolutamente questi,
Intendo dire che anche uno che non segue particolarmente la musica li conosce benissimo

alcuni nomi fatti manco li conosco


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma l'hai letto il primo post ? lui chiede espressamente non i più bravi, ma quelli che hanno segnato un'epoca, quelli diventati icone, conosciuti da tutti, anche dai profani.
> 
> lo so anche io che Cobain o madonna non hanno voce, se no mica li segnavo, ma sono conosciuti da tutti a livello mondiale.



Sisi allora è come dico io , interpreti non cantanti


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (1 Agosto 2014)

gigi d'alessio
luca dirisio
paolo Meneguzzi
fedez


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Agosto 2014)

Se vogliamo fare lo stesso giochetto per l'Italia direi:

Claudio Villa
Adriano Celentano
Mina
Renato Zero
Vasco Rossi


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo fare lo stesso giochetto per l'Italia direi:
> 
> Claudio Villa
> Adriano Celentano
> ...



difficile lasciar fuori lucio battisti però. 
tecnicamente meno dotato di un villa, però più popolare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> difficile lasciar fuori lucio battisti però.
> tecnicamente meno dotato di un villa, però più popolare.



Non direi, Battisti ovviamente è stato uno dei più importanti ma non è stato un fatto di costume come Villa,

Quelli della mia generazione, anche quelli un pò più grandicelli hanno passato ore a discutere coi nonni quale fosse musica,
se Claudio Villa o i Morandi, Celentano, Dalla e i vari interpreti Rock.

E comunque prima di Battisti viene Domenico Modugno, sempre parlando come personaggi di culto che anzi avevo dimenticato ma probabilmente scavalca anche Renato Zero e Vasco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo fare lo stesso giochetto per l'Italia direi:
> 
> Claudio Villa
> Adriano Celentano
> ...



Morandi pure non scherza.
Il primo degli Italiani credo sia Pavarotti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Agosto 2014)

Layne Staley, Alice in Chains e Mad Season. Qualcosa di unico e inarrivabile.


----------



## gianfed (7 Agosto 2014)

Individuarne 5 diventa difficile. Concordo su alcuni nomi stranieri, come John Lennon, Freddy Mercury, Janis Japlin, ma ce ne sono tanti altri. A livello italiano tra i migliori sicuramente Dalla come cantautore. Ma diventa difficile se dobbiamo prendere in considerazione solo la voce oppure il repertorio per altri cantanti. Vasco ha una voce non eccezionale, ma rimane un grande cantautore.


----------



## davoreb (15 Agosto 2014)

Liam Gallagher 1993-2000
Freddy Mercury
Michael Jackson
John Lennon
Elvis


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2014)

Elvis sicuramente. Poi Michael Jackson, i Queen e i Beatles.

I nomi che più o meno tutti conoscono sono questi.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

Freddie Mercury
Michael Jackson 
Robert Plant
Paul Mccartney
Myles Kennedy

Quest'ultimo ancora non ha segnato alcuna epoca,ma piano piano la sta segnando..Personalmente è il cantante (di voce pulita!Scream e growl li lascio da parte anche se sono il metodo di cantare che più amo) che più amo di tutta la storia della musica.Per quanto io adori Freddie Mercury e Robert Plant lui per una questione di gusti personali è quello che più amo.

Ha una voce pazzesca....Lo adoro!



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo fare lo stesso giochetto per l'Italia direi:
> 
> Claudio Villa
> Adriano Celentano
> ...





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non direi, Battisti ovviamente è stato uno dei più importanti ma non è stato un fatto di costume come Villa,
> 
> Quelli della mia generazione, anche quelli un pò più grandicelli hanno passato ore a discutere coi nonni quale fosse musica,
> se Claudio Villa o i Morandi, Celentano, Dalla e i vari interpreti Rock.
> ...



Difficile e *quasi* vergognoso lasciare fuori forse il migliore di sempre: Rino Gaetano.
Per me lui è stato il miglior cantautore italiano della nostra bella storia.Ma è solo una mia opinione..In ogni caso lui ha segnato un epoca,ha lasciato un marchio indelebile tanto quanto Mina e Celentano...Forse pure di più...I suoi testi vecchi di un sacco di anni rispecchiano ancora l'attuale situazione del mondo.Era un visionario,un poeta,un grande!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Difficile e *quasi* vergognoso lasciare fuori forse il migliore di sempre: Rino Gaetano.
> Per me lui è stato il miglior cantautore italiano della nostra bella storia.Ma è solo una mia opinione..In ogni caso lui ha segnato un epoca,ha lasciato un marchio indelebile tanto quanto Mina e Celentano...Forse pure di più...I suoi testi vecchi di un sacco di anni rispecchiano ancora l'attuale situazione del mondo.Era un visionario,un poeta,un grande!



Condivido le tue parole su Rino Gaetano, uno dei miei preferiti,
Ma la discussione non parla di valore assoluto ma di gente che ha caratterizzato un epoca, divenendo addirittura un fatto di costume,
Rino purtroppo si è spento troppo presto, e la sua arte non era per tutti.

Voglio comunque ricordare un altro grande, per me incompreso, Ivan Graziani


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Condivido le tue parole su Rino Gaetano, uno dei miei preferiti,
> Ma la discussione non parla di valore assoluto ma di gente che ha caratterizzato un epoca, divenendo addirittura un fatto di costume,
> Rino purtroppo si è spento troppo presto, e la sua arte non era per tutti.
> 
> *Voglio comunque ricordare un altro grande, per me incompreso, Ivan Graziani*


Grazie al cielo. De Andrè, Battiato, Guccini, Gaetano, Battisti sono dei grandissimi, non è da metterlo in dubbio, però Ivan Graziani, lui, viene dimenticato troppo spesso.


----------

